# Bringing my dog to UK without quarantine



## cielo (Oct 17, 2010)

I am moving to UK and want to bring my dog. He has all her rabies test up to date but apparently she still has to go into quarantine for 6 months anyway because she is coming from a country that is not on the pet passport list. I really don’t want to do this as he could not cope with that. Also the price is ridiculously expensive. Is there anyone with experience of going through this that can suggest an alternative to quarantine? Thanks for the help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I see you've posted this before with no response. What I suspect that means is that your only real alternative is to first move to one of the countries on the list and qualify your dog from there. Probably means you'd have to live in that country for six months or a year to meet the requirements to bring him into the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

Cielo 

I have actually answered your question in another forum. Asking again and again will not bear a different answer. There are no other options if you are coming from a country that is not qualified under the PETS scheme. 
I was lucky enough to come to the UK from America and my dog didnt have to spend any time in quarantine, but I would not have moved here if it meant her spending six months in quarantine. 
I dont want to frighten you or add any more stress (and others may have had personal experiences that differ) but I have heard very bad things about the kennels in which dogs are kept in quarantine and I would encourage you as an animal lover to either find a wonderful home for your dog to stay in Afghanistan (where you said on the other forum that you live) or not to move to the UK. Quarantine can be extremely difficult even on well adjusted, healthy animals.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

cielo said:


> I am moving to UK and want to bring my dog. He has all her rabies test up to date but apparently she still has to go into quarantine for 6 months anyway because she is coming from a country that is not on the pet passport list. I really don’t want to do this as he could not cope with that. Also the price is ridiculously expensive. Is there anyone with experience of going through this that can suggest an alternative to quarantine? Thanks for the help


You will have to put your dog in quarantine for 6 months, it is for a very good reason, however it will be hard on both of you, other suggestions are correct, if you do put your dog into quarantine you should be able to find one near to where you are moving to, and you will be able to visit, I think it is hard on the dogs more than cats as they cannot be walked and have a kennel and run, if your dog is small this will not be as difficult as small dogs do not need long walks, but I believe the larger dogs need time to rehabilitate back to normal walks gradually when they are released. It is not a good system, and the goverment need to make the rules easier(not to compromise safety), but as said before if you cannot afford to kennel/transport your pet, you need to stay where you are and save up more, or have your dog re-homed. sorry to be so blunt, I hope this helps (but probably not as it is not what you want to hear) I hope things work out for you and your dog.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't try to smuggle your dog into UK. Customs are on the lookout for smuggled animals, and when caught, you risk a very heavy fine plus your dog may be compulsorily quarantined at your expense or may even be destroyed.


----------



## Mamolian (Oct 5, 2010)

ladyliberty said:


> Cielo
> 
> I have actually answered your question in another forum. Asking again and again will not bear a different answer. There are no other options if you are coming from a country that is not qualified under the PETS scheme.
> I was lucky enough to come to the UK from America and my dog didnt have to spend any time in quarantine, but I would not have moved here if it meant her spending six months in quarantine.
> I dont want to frighten you or add any more stress (and others may have had personal experiences that differ) but I have heard very bad things about the kennels in which dogs are kept in quarantine and I would encourage you as an animal lover to either find a wonderful home for your dog to stay in Afghanistan (where you said on the other forum that you live) or not to move to the UK. Quarantine can be extremely difficult even on well adjusted, healthy animals.




I've been searching and searching around different websites looking for info to move my little man, a King Charles Cavalier, with me to England when I get married. I would love to know how you did it, if you used a pet airline (which i've been reading about), or if you sent them via cargo/excess baggage/etc. I am from Chicago, if that helps!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've seen word about that pets airline, but that may be a bit over the top. Here is the website for the animal transport service I used (years ago). Pet Transportation, Travel & Relocation Specialists - Pet Express I see they now call themselves a "pet travel agency" but I can assure you the service was great and the company seems quite happy to share information before you sign up for their services.

You may be able to find a company located a bit closer to you. (This place is in San Francisco.) But if you can afford it, it can be well worth it to let someone who knows pet transport handle all the details. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

Mamolian said:


> I've been searching and searching around different websites looking for info to move my little man, a King Charles Cavalier, with me to England when I get married. I would love to know how you did it, if you used a pet airline (which i've been reading about), or if you sent them via cargo/excess baggage/etc. I am from Chicago, if that helps!


I don't believe there are any pet airlines that fly internationally ( at least there weren't when I moved 18 months ago). Unless you have a lot of money to burn and can afford something like this: http://www.dogtravelcompany.net/Air.html . I flew on British Airways with my dog in "cargo" ( do remember this is not the same area where luggage us held. It is climate controlled and pressurized).

But I think I remember reading somewhere that some airlines have breed restrictions and will not accept Cavaliers due to breathing difficulties. You may want to look into that and if that is case, you can cone over by sea on the QM2.


----------



## SADW (Dec 3, 2010)

ladyliberty said:


> Cielo
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to come to the UK from America and my dog didnt have to spend any time in quarantine, but I would not have moved here if it meant her spending six months in quarantine.


Hi LadyLiberty, can you tell me what you did have to do to get your dogs to the UK? I will be getting married here in the US to my British fiance in Feb. and have several small dogs to bring with me to the UK. So far all the information I have been reading says that they have to have an international microchip, fresh rabies vaccination and then a titer. After the results of the titer is positive then they have to remain here in the states for 6 mos before final documtents are signed and then they can be shipped to the UK.
Is this what you did or were you able to do something different?


----------

